# avionixx axa 440.4 sound quality?



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm planning on doing a 3 way active front stage with either audison voce 3.0 or millie 70.3/700.3, undecided tweeter maybe mille as well, and an 8" midbass for my audi s4 (b8.5, 2013, factory 8" midbass) going through some old amps i have i found the axa 440.4 i bought new way back in the day, compared to current sq but reasonable price amps is this still a solid amp these days? or was it never great to begin with? i'm considering using it (gain limited) with the tweeters and mids if it is a solid sq amp, or going to a smaller higher sq amp or 5 channel and using this as bridged 220x2 on the mid-bass(probably gain limited too) with some mw172 daynaudio or other mid (not decided yet 100%)


----------

